# commercial warehouse wiring



## mjjg92 (Jan 19, 2012)

Have a single story warehouse with eight foot fluorescent fixtures hung from ceiling about 14 feet above the floor. They are wired together with Romex, is that okay or do they have to be wired in conduit,or can Mc cable be used and strapped to roof trusses.About ten feet between each fixture.Can I add fixtures and wire in Romex since it's there already.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

mjjg92 said:


> Have a single story warehouse with eight foot fluorescent fixtures hung from ceiling about 14 feet above the floor. They are wired together with Romex, is that okay or do they have to be wired in conduit,or can Mc cable be used and strapped to roof trusses.About ten feet between each fixture.Can I add fixtures and wire in Romex since it's there already.


it depends on the type of construction and use
yes
it depends


----------

